
Screenshots from developers: 2002 vs. 2015 - colinprince
https://anders.unix.se/2015/12/10/screenshots-from-developers--2002-vs.-2015/
======
Ayaz
With the exception of one or two, everybody was running terminals across
multiple windows and not tabs. I spend considerable time on terminals on my
Macs, but am a big fan of having a single terminal window with many tabs. I am
curious whether people generally really prefer multi-window terminals and find
it to have an advantage over the tabular alternative.

~~~
cytzol
The advantage (for me, at least, on a Mac) is that it's easier to pick which
terminal you want when they're laid out across the screen instead of all being
in the same position: "The window I'm testing my code in is in the bottom
right", "The window I'm compiling that large thing in the background is off to
the left", "The window I'm running my backup script is up at the top".

~~~
Ayaz
I agree. For programming related use-cases, having multiple terminal windows
can be very helpful. From a systems and networks administration perspective, I
am not so sure, particularly when you can have simultaneous (SSH) sessions
open to many systems.

